# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  وضعیت نظام وظیفه و چند سوال حول ثبت نام

## daniad

سلام دوستان میخوام ثبت نام کنم چند سوال 
من 94 کنکور دادم و تو برگه معافیت تحصیلیم زده تا آذر 95 معافم 
الان من باید کد چند رو برا وظعیت نظام وضیفه بزنم و چرا ؟
کد دیپلم ریاضی 10 عه دیگه ؟ :Yahoo (21):  
کد منطقه اخذ دیپلم همون 4 رقمیس که اول کد سوابق تحصیلیته دیگه ؟
بند 26 رو در نظر بگیرید 
استان من خوزستانه و بخشم فک میکنم 2112 بشه  :Yahoo (21): (درست میگم ؟ @magicboy  @LeftBehind  دوستان همشهری ؟)
الان تو اون کادرا بند 21 باید بنویسم اولیو 21 و دومیم 2112  دیگه ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
بعد یه مساله دیگه اینکه بلفرض که خواستم غیر انتفایی و آزاد و این حرفا برم الان باید حتما اون قسمت علاقمندی رو بزنم و 9 ت شل کنم ؟
خیلی ممنون پیشاپیش و شرمنده سوالا زیاد شد  بسی استرس است که من برا این ثبت نام دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## magicboy

خدایی عجب کنکور عجیبی شد 95
راستش من اهواز کنکور نمیدم چون وسط تابستون گرمه شاید همدان کنکور بدم یا شهرکرد
این کد ها هم چندان مهم نیس صرفا جمع آوری آمار هستش
کد منطقه هم واسه اینه که اهواز چون چنتا حوزه هس دانش آموز های هر منطقه رو میندازن تو نزدیک ترین حوزه

----------


## Lawyer

کد 6بهت میخوره دنی!تو نظام وظیفه
بندشو خودت بخون گشاد :Yahoo (4): 

فارغ التحصیلان مقطع متوسطه (دارای مدرک پيش دانشگاهي) به شرط اتمام تحصیل حداکثر تا 20 سالگی به صورت پیوسته و حضوري (مدارس روزانه، بزرگسال و آموزش از راه دور) و مشروط به اینکه وارد غیبت نشده باشند

کد دیپلم ریاضی 10 :Yahoo (21): 

کد منطقه همون 4رقم بله که تو مشاهده سوابق میخاس :Yahoo (21): 

کد بخشم اگه اهواز==مرکزی باشی بله 2112
هر3مقطع اخرتو مرکزی گرفتی دگ؟

اون 9تمنم منم شل نکردم :Yahoo (4): 
موقع دریافت کارت آزمون دوباره میشه اعلام علاقه مندی کرد!


پ.ن:اشک :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lawyer

راستی کد نظام وظیفت به 3 بیشتر میخوره!

مشمولان دارای برگ معافیت موقت بدون غیبت (پزشکی، کفالت و سایر ...) در مدت اعتبار آن

تو کد نظام وظیفه جوابم توش شک وارده مومن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahyar70

تنها چیزی که توش خیلی مشخصه کد شماره ""1"" هست .  :Yahoo (94):  
خیلی خشحال شدم  :Yahoo (94):  چون سربازی رو رفتم یعنی گفتم این یکی دیگه برای ما درست در اومده  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Lawyer

> تنها چیزی که توش خیلی مشخصه کد شماره ""1"" هست .  
> خیلی خشحال شدم  چون سربازی رو رفتم یعنی گفتم این یکی دیگه برای ما درست در اومده


کد 1و 2 :Yahoo (94): 
چون کفالت داشتم کارم راحت شد!

وگرنه دقیقا شرایط استارتر داشتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> تنها چیزی که توش خیلی مشخصه کد شماره ""1"" هست .  
> خیلی خشحال شدم  چون سربازی رو رفتم یعنی گفتم این یکی دیگه برای ما درست در اومده


عه چه جالب  :Yahoo (94):  خوش به حالت داداش کارت پایان خدمت داری  :Yahoo (94): 
البته منم باید یه طوری بپیچونمش با کنکور  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amiiin

ببخشید من 18 سالم شده خب؟ بعد مدرسه هم گفت واسه همین معافیت عکس بدین دادم بهشون
حالا واسه ثبت نام توی سایت سنجش باید کدی هم داشته باشم یا لازم نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## daniad

> ببخشید من 18 سالم شده خب؟ بعد مدرسه هم گفت واسه همین معافیت عکس بدین دادم بهشون
> حالا واسه ثبت نام توی سایت سنجش باید کدی هم داشته باشم یا لازم نیست؟؟؟؟


نه اون کد که تو ثبت نام میزنیم مال وظعیته که از قبل تو دفترچه مشخصه ( مشخص  :Yahoo (21): )
ولی باید یه برگه با ریزنمرات از مدرسه بگیری ببری پلیس +10 در هر صورت لازمه 

پ.ن : دوستان مرسی ثبت نامم بالاخره بعد از تلاش 3 ساعته انجام شد  :Yahoo (4):  هرکی صدام میزد سرش داد میزدم میگفتم بعدا !  :Yahoo (21):  
6 بارم فک کنم چک کردم 2 بارم ویرایش  :Yahoo (4):  
بازم میترسم یه جاش بلنگه عجب دهنی ازمون سرویس کرده این کنکور 
الان کد پیگیری و پرونده داد یعنی تموم دیگه ؟ کار دیگه ای لازم نیس دیگه ؟:/ 
امیدوارم کنکورم مث آدم پیش بره و فقط منتظر روز اعلام نتایجم که احساس آرامش زایدالوصف رو تجربه کنم

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> تنها چیزی که توش خیلی مشخصه کد شماره ""1"" هست .  
> خیلی خشحال شدم  چون سربازی رو رفتم یعنی گفتم این یکی دیگه برای ما درست در اومده


یه چیز سربازی که بده !

اینه که وقتی بر میگردی دوباره کنکور بدی

و قبول میشی

هم سن و سالات اثری ازشون نیست !

----------


## Amiiin

> نه اون کد که تو ثبت نام میزنیم مال وظعیته که از قبل تو دفترچه مشخصه ( مشخص )
> ولی باید یه برگه با ریزنمرات از مدرسه بگیری ببری پلیس +10 در هر صورت لازمه 
> 
> پ.ن : دوستان مرسی ثبت نامم بالاخره بعد از تلاش 3 ساعته انجام شد  هرکی صدام میزد سرش داد میزدم میگفتم بعدا !  
> 6 بارم فک کنم چک کردم 2 بارم ویرایش  
> بازم میترسم یه جاش بلنگه عجب دهنی ازمون سرویس کرده این کنکور 
> الان کد پیگیری و پرونده داد یعنی تموم دیگه ؟ کار دیگه ای لازم نیس دیگه ؟:/ 
> امیدوارم کنکورم مث آدم پیش بره و فقط منتظر روز اعلام نتایجم که احساس آرامش زایدالوصف رو تجربه کنم


مرسی راستی منم اهوازی ام
اگه نرم پلیس  +10 - مشکی بوجود میاد ؟
الان وضعیت من چیه ؟ چه کدی باید بزنم؟ :Yahoo (5): 
ثبت نامت اوکی شده دیگه پیگیری گرفتی
پرینت یادت نره  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Lawyer

> نه اون کد که تو ثبت نام میزنیم مال وظعیته که از قبل تو دفترچه مشخصه ( مشخص )
> ولی باید یه برگه با ریزنمرات از مدرسه بگیری ببری پلیس +10 در هر صورت لازمه 
> 
> پ.ن : دوستان مرسی ثبت نامم بالاخره بعد از تلاش 3 ساعته انجام شد  هرکی صدام میزد سرش داد میزدم میگفتم بعدا !  
> 6 بارم فک کنم چک کردم 2 بارم ویرایش  
> بازم میترسم یه جاش بلنگه عجب دهنی ازمون سرویس کرده این کنکور 
> الان کد پیگیری و پرونده داد یعنی تموم دیگه ؟ کار دیگه ای لازم نیس دیگه ؟:/ 
> امیدوارم کنکورم مث آدم پیش بره و فقط منتظر روز اعلام نتایجم که احساس آرامش زایدالوصف رو تجربه کنم


اره یه فایلم از رسید مرحله آخر  ذخیره کن و تموم!برا پرینت...

تابستون که کارنامتو گذاشتی اینجا یادمه
کنکور95 بهترمیشی از سال پیش رفیق؛)

پ.ن:
دنی چقدر گیج مشنگ شدی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## daniad

> مرسی راستی منم اهوازی ام
> اگه نرم پلیس  +10 - مشکی بوجود میاد ؟
> الان وضعیت من چیه ؟ چه کدی باید بزنم؟
> ثبت نامت اوکی شده دیگه پیگیری گرفتی
> پرینت یادت نره


خواهش
تو 5 عه  تا جایی که میدونم کدت
من خودم تابستون بعد کنکور رفتم پلیس +10 ولی کلا یه تجربه ای بدسست اوردم که هیچوقت کارای این مدلی رو عقب ننداز 
راستی کدوم مدرسه ای ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amiiin

> خواهش
> تو 5 عه  تا جایی که میدونم کدت
> من خودم تابستون بعد کنکور رفتم پلیس +10 ولی کلا یه تجربه ای بدسست اوردم که هیچوقت کارای این مدلی رو عقب ننداز 
> راستی کدوم مدرسه ای ؟


 دکتر حســــابی  :Yahoo (5):  تو چی ؟

----------


## daniad

> نمونه دولتی دکتر حســــابی  تو چی ؟


من فارق التحصیل پارسال میثاق (خ 14 کیانپارس )
یه زمانی تو یه فست فودی نزدیک مدرستون کار میکردم (زنگ تفریح پیش بیمارستان)
مدرستون خوبه هر سری تو برترا کانون اهواز دو سه نفر داره

----------

